# how to counterbalance driftwood?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

The peice of driftwood in my 29 gallon tank dropped the ph to 6.0!!! I'm going to do a water change, but I want to know how much crushed coral I should use so this doesnt happen again, keeping the ph at 7.0. the driftwood is approx. 10 Inches long, 4-5 inches wide, and 2-3 inches deep, and shaped sort of like an oval.... Please Help!!!!! I never had this problem in this tank before the driftwood, but I need it for my royal pleco!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

that a big drop in PH for tannins to do Danny. Look arounfd and see if it could be something else. if you add O to the tank ph goies up, seachem sells a nuetral regulator works will. It would take alot of tannis build up ie NO WC's to male the PH drop that much.


----------

